# Reed and Carnrick



## logueb (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on Reed & Carnrick , Jersey City N.J.?


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice find, Buster. Those are a nice embossed cobalt med. Fairly common as cobalt embossed meds go, but I have seen them go anywhere from about $20 to 50. I like them. I have dug a few, but they were all broken []. ~Jim


----------



## bearswede (Jun 9, 2007)

Matt's Guide doesn't list that one but keep an eye out for:

 Reed Carnrick & Andrus Chemists Pure Cod Liver Oil, cobalt with an embossed fish... Estimated at $750...


 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 9, 2007)

> Reed Carnrick & Andrus Chemists Pure Cod Liver Oil, cobalt with an embossed fish... Estimated at $750...


 
 One just sold on ebay for $381, medicines on ebay have been going very low lately. I'm in a buying mood []  Bad time to sell [] 
 Prices are still high at the big bottle auctions like Glass Works, didnt see to many good deals there. I'll bet that Reed Pure Cod Liver Oil would have made $700 there.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2007)

Is it Peptenzyme? I think the Jersey was after NY but I'm not sure.


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

> Peptenzyme


 
 Thanks guys for checking.  I was coming up blank on the Reed and Carnrick.  I believe that it is embossed Peptenzyme on the reverse.  I'll try to get a pic.


----------

